# Does it look ok?



## iceaysha (Dec 1, 2020)

One of my female parakeet’s poop was also a little different from other since she was a baby now color of her cere color changed and her poop look like this( I have attached pictures)


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Her cere looks ok the dark color is due to hormones. The droppings look a bit loose , what does she eat?


----------



## iceaysha (Dec 1, 2020)

Seeds, millet and broccoli


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Her cere is fine. As Cody indicated, the change in the cere is due to the hormonal change in her body.

Seeing what you are feeding her, it is important to note your budgie needs more variety in her diet.

Try providing her with other vegetables, sprouted seed and introduce her to pellets as well.

A Healthy Diet for Your Budgies

Cuttlebones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses

Quality Seed Mix

It can take several weeks (or even months) for budgies to decide to try a new food.
Fruit is high in sugar content so vegetables are actually healthier for your budgies with fruits given only occasionally (once or twice a week)

Please take the time to read the Budgie Articles and the Stickies posted at the top of each section of the forum. 
Most basic questions have been answered there. 

You will find many different tips with regard to presenting vegetables and encouraging your budgies to try new foods in the Diet and Nutrition section of the forum.
The first vegetable which my budgies that had not been weaned to vegetables tried (and loved) was sweet corn kernels sprinkled with a teeny bit of garlic powder (NOT salt).

Budgies seem to love "spicy" tastes. 
They also adored fresh basil, cilantro, dill, chickweed, zucchini and red pepper. 

Diet and Nutrition - Talk Budgies Forums

Using Apple Cider Vinegar (with the mother)
as a natural pro-biotic is very beneficial to your budgies:

Apple Cider Vinegar

I use Volkman Avian Science Super Seed Mix for my birds. :thumbup:

When I introduced pellets to my budgie, my Avian Vet recommended using Harrison's High Potency Mash and sprinkling it on the budgie's seed mix every day. 
This way, when the budgie hulls the seed it tastes the pellet mash and ingests bits of it as well. 
This helps the budgie identify the taste as a food source. 
It worked for my all of budgies and lovebirds!

Many members seem to find the easiest pellets to use for introducing pellets to their budgies to be the CANARY sized (XS) Zupreem fruity pellets. 
Most budgies like the taste and the "Canary" sized pellets are tiny enough for them to easily eat them. 
Once they've become accustomed to the Fruity Pellets, introducing the smallest "natural" pellets is then an easy step.

Other than when I was using the Harrison's mash, I've never mixed my birds' pellets and seed together.

My birds have Zupreem Fruity Pellets, RoudyBush Mini Natural Pellets, Dried Herb Salad and Miracle Meal available at all times. 
(Yep - I have a lot of food dishes! :laughing

Their seed is rationed to approximately 2 teaspoons of seed per budgie each day. 
I give them seed first thing in the morning right after putting clean packing paper on the bottom grate of the cages.*


----------



## iceaysha (Dec 1, 2020)

Thank you for your detailed response. It’s very helpful.


----------

